# 30 cal 200 gr Accubonds



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I know I probably have a better chance of finding Bigfoot, but if anyone has a box of 30 cal 200 gr Accubonds collecting dust on the shelf and would consider selling or trading for it, please let me know. I have a few boxes of Gold Dot .45 pistol ammo to trade if interested.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

gdog said:


> I know I probably have a better chance of finding Bigfoot, but if anyone has a box of 30 cal 200 gr Accubonds collecting dust on the shelf and would consider selling or trading for it, please let me know. I have a few boxes of Gold Dot .45 pistol ammo to trade if interested.


I may have some 165 or 180 gr I will look when I get home if you are interested. My 300WSM does not like them.
Edit: Just can't get them under 1 moa at 100 yards. I can cloverleaf the Barns TTSX's


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Bowgy thanks for the offer. I’ve got some 180 Partitions, but really want to try and load up some 200’s. This is for my 300 RUM. Lots of guys say the 200 Accubonds are normally easy to get a good shooting load. I’d like to try some Barnes as well, but I’m limited with what powder I have on hand. The Barns LRX’s shoot unreal groups out of my 6.5 CM.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

GunBroker.com - Error



-DallanC


----------



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

I understand your looking for 200Gs. 

I dont have those. 

I do however have about 40 or so 210 Accubond LR G1:.730 G7:.366

I also have 50-60 Berger VLD's 210 G1: .625 G7: .320

and around 150 ELDx 178 Gr. 

I was doing load development for my 300 WM and found out barnes tsx's shoot the best for me.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I shoot 180 grain accubond in my 300 rum and that load is very accurate. I would be interested in how the 200’s perform if you do get a load worked up. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

deljoshua said:


> I shoot 180 grain accubond in my 300 rum and that load is very accurate. I would be interested in how the 200’s perform if you do get a load worked up. Let me know how it goes.


I haven’t been able to get my hands on any 200 grain Accubonds or Barnes LRX. I was able to pick up 2 boxes of Barnes TSSX 180’s that I am going to try and work some loads up with Retumbo and IMR7828. What powder are you using with those 180 Accubonds?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh I love 7828 powder!! Its magic in my 7STW and 160gr Accubonds, accurate and decently fast. I was getting great groups at 3200fps and called it good enough. If I cared more, I could probably edge that a bit faster, but really no deer or elk would ever notice a difference at that speed.

I tried just about every other powder chasing loads, but 7828 was better in almost ever regard.

-DallanC


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I know it's a smaller case than your RUM and Dallan's STW but I run 7828 in my 300WM with really great results. Hitting around 2950 with a mid charge weight and 180gr accubonds. I could almost definitely push another 100 fps but this one shoots so nicely I don't think there's any need to. 7828 has been a real nice consistent powder for me.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I’ve got 1lb of 7828 which is pretty old and am on the hunt for another 1lb of it, but thats almost as hard as finding large magnum primers! Retumbo seems to be the “go to” for the Rum, but I’ve read a ton of post and like what I’m seeing with the 7828. Less powder, cleaner and **** consistent. I have limited reloading supplies, so I’m just trying to get a solid hunting load as efficiently as possible.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

gdog said:


> I’ve got 1lb of 7828 which is pretty old and am on the hunt for another 1lb of it, but thats almost as hard as finding large magnum primers! Retumbo seems to be the “go to” for the Rum, but I’ve read a ton of post and like what I’m seeing with the 7828. Less powder, cleaner and **** consistent. I have limited reloading supplies, so I’m just trying to get a solid hunting load as efficiently as possible.


Lemme know if you want to try Hodgdon. Scheels had alot of H7828 earlier this year when everything else was out of stock. I bought a couple bottles of that... and WAY too many bottles of HP38 rofls... at 3.4gr per round, I can reload and shoot pistols for decades to come.

7828's only issue is its a little more temperature sensitive than some of the newer powders. Stay a bit lower than max and its fine.

I really need to weight up my partial bottles of misc stuff and sell it. I've got 1/2 to 2/3 full bottles of RE17, RE19, RE21, RE25, H1000 etc etc. All from chasing a decent load for my STW that would beat that cheap @$$ factory green box ammo (that cheap crap always shot .75" ... not all that fast, but stupid accurate for a hunting rifle).

-DallanC


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

gdog said:


> I haven’t been able to get my hands on any 200 grain Accubonds or Barnes LRX. I was able to pick up 2 boxes of Barnes TSSX 180’s that I am going to try and work some loads up with Retumbo and IMR7828. What powder are you using with those 180 Accubonds?


I use retumbo with my 180 grain accubond. I have tried different bullets and different powders and nothing compares to that load. Incredibly accurate and incredibly lethal.


----------

